
Ask HN: Anonymous Recruiters Are Crazy - damechen
Recently I started to look for new job. First thing I did is to go to Linkedin and mark my status as actively looking for jobs. After that, I got lots of spams inMail message and direct cold emails from recruiters and creepy agencies. The funny thing is message content seems to be a template. I would never reply those ones.<p>Sometimes I asked recruiters about the hiring team and tech stacks they use, they just have no clue. I wish I could talk to hiring team directly.<p>Anybody has similar thoughts? If letting you to choose, would you prefer recruiters or hiring engineering team?
======
bwb
Just saw this, any chance I could interview you for 15 min? I've got a startup
where I am working on this very problem and I'd love to show you what we have
for job seekers (we enable you to see tech stack and other options + ask
questions). -> bwbbwb@gmail.com

~~~
damechen
what's the name of your startup? Can you share your page?

~~~
bwb
Yep WorkDNA, no webpage yet, we've got two clients as of last week! (we
pivoted from building a meeting analytics and behavioral change platform for
enterprise companies). My work email is ben@shepherd.com too.

You can see a slide deck showing our MVP here:
[https://speakerdeck.com/bwb/workdna-
pitch?slide=13](https://speakerdeck.com/bwb/workdna-pitch?slide=13)

We are basically a supercharged careers site designed for engineers by
engineers. It is kinda like Zillow, when you look for a house you want to get
a feel for what it would be like to live there, we do that but for engineering
teams.

